# Sweetlix products compare them!



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Molasses Products, Plant Protein Products, Hydrolyzed Feather Meal, Magnesium Oxide, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Oil, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Copper Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Sulfate, Mineral Oil, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Sodium Molybdate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement and Propionic Acid (as a preservative).
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Crude Protein, Min 16.00%
Crude Fat, Min 5.00%
Crude Fiber, Max 2.00%
Calcium, Min 1.60%
Calcium, Max 2.10%
Phosphorus, Min 1.00%
Salt, Min 2.50% 
Salt, Max 3.00%
Magnesium, Min 3.00%
Potassium, Min 1.75%
Cobalt, Min 30 ppm
Copper, Min 300 ppm
Copper, Max 350 ppm
Iodine, Min 60 ppm
Manganese, Min 1.700 ppm
Selenium, Min 6.2 ppm
Zinc, Min 1,700 ppm
Vitamin A, Min 100,000 IU/lb


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

INGREDIENT STATEMENT:
Plant Protein Products, Salt, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Molasses Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Roughage Products, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Hydroxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Sulfate, Mineral Oil, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Sodium Molybdate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement and Vitamin E Supplement.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Crude Protein, Min 20.00%
Crude Fat, Min 1.00%
Crude Fiber, Max 12.00%
Calcium, Min 5.00%
Calcium, Max 6.00%
Phosphorus, Min 3.00%
Salt, Min 18.00%
Salt, Max 21.00%
Cobalt, Min 30 ppm
Copper, Min 230 ppm
Copper, Max 250 ppm
Iodine, Min 60 ppm
Manganese, Min 1,700 ppm
Selenium, Min 6.2 ppm
Zinc, Min 1,700 ppm
Vitamin A, Min 100,000 IU/lb
Vitamin D-3, Min 25,000 IU/lb
Vitamin E, Min 200 IU/lb


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

INGREDIENT STATEMENT:
Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Molasses Products, Roughage Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Mineral Oil, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Sodium Molybdate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Red Iron Oxide and Artificial Flavoring.
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Calcium, Min 14.00%
Calcium, Max 16.80%
Phosphorus, Min 8.00%
Salt, Min 10.00%
Salt, Max 12.00%
Magnesium, Min 1.50%
Potassium, Min 1.50%
Cobalt, Min 240 ppm
Copper, Min 1,750 ppm
Copper, Max 1,810 ppm
Iodine, Min 450 ppm
Manganese, Min 1.25%
Selenium, Min 50 ppm
Zinc, Min 1.25%
Vitamin A, Min 300,000 IU/lb
Vitamin D-3, Min 30,000 IU/lb
Vitamin E, Min 400 IU/lb


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

These are just 3 of their products for goats.
There is one that is medicated.
Then there is the ones that are for sheep and goats.
without copper of course. 
I just found it odd that "ALL" feed stores in this
area are selling the Sweetlix goat block as a mineral
block. And looking at the ingredients. I would say that
is the stone building block. Just my 4 cents worth.

But to error on the side of caution:

I have decided to just put the minerals I bought out,
But maybe put out 3 to 5 ozs per goat. And see how fast it
disappears. If they just nibble on it. Then I can leave it out
free choice. Not let them gourge themselves.

I am just thinking out loud of course.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> I would say that
> is the stone building block. Just my 4 cents worth.
> 
> But to error on the side of caution:
> ...


Do you mean that you suspect it is causing uc stones? If so,what brought you to that hypothesis? I don't see a ton of difference between the three that jumps out at me. What am i missing?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Just for giggles I Googled Hydrolyzed Feather Meal. It is the 3rd ingredient list on the molassas product. Yep, you guessed it. It is feathers. It is obtained from poultry. Apparently it is a source of protein that digest slowly in the rumen of cattle. It is noted as not very palatable. I can only imagine. 
Hey Bob, do you want to weigh in on this one. I'm out here on a limb by myself.
IdahoNancy


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

feederseaters said:


> Do you mean that you suspect it is causing uc stones? If so,what brought you to that hypothesis? I don't see a ton of difference between the three that jumps out at me. What am i missing?


I started the topic as a new topic when this statement was made in another
topic post(Re: new to wethers... suggestions about feed please).
I was and am very upset when I went to a lot of trouble to find a 2:1 calcium
ratio minerals. Then to be told I may of made a huge mistake.



sweetgoatmama said:


> I've been told by my vet who is an international goat judge and small ruminant specilaist that there are a lot of problems with the Sweetlix. It's palatable and so the goats eat too much resulting in stones. She has warned me to not feed it free choice, or better to switch to another mineral. Just FYI.
> 
> She says 60% of the goats she's taking stones out of are on Sweetlix. It's popular but is startign to be a problem.


So if you go read the other topic you will see how upset I was/am.
And am trying to figure out why there would be any problem with
sweetlix at all. So I was reading ingredients. And wondering if all the
data is being accurately documented as to Why 60% would get stones. Is it really the sweetlix? If so why? And were they all feeding the same exact product?
After all there is over 6 different goat related sweetlix products. So to tell a vet you are feeding sweetlix would not the vet need to know which product that sweetlix makes is being used?
Now I am not trying to rock any boats and cause trouble. 
I realize that info shared here is meant to help us. And as I said
I may be just grasping at straws because I already bought
the loose minerals. And want to use them and not worry.
So that is why I said maybe it is the block that is causing the stones.
Not because I know it for a fact. That would have to proven with
studies.
Hope that clears up any misunderstanding with out stepping on any
toes. Sorry if I did.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

idahonancy said:


> Just for giggles I Googled Hydrolyzed Feather Meal. It is the 3rd ingredient list on the molassas product. Yep, you guessed it. It is feathers. It is obtained from poultry. Apparently it is a source of protein that digest slowly in the rumen of cattle. It is noted as not very palatable. I can only imagine.
> Hey Bob, do you want to weigh in on this one. I'm out here on a limb by myself.
> IdahoNancy


You are correct. Feathers are dry, they stick in my mustache, taste horrible, and don't digest well, causing an uncomfortable...um , well... exit. ;-)


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> feederseaters said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean that you suspect it is causing uc stones? If so,what brought you to that hypothesis? I don't see a ton of difference between the three that jumps out at me. What am i missing?
> ...


The goat I lost to stones ate the molasses type minerals like it was a main course. But then he ate hot dogs too. Not proof of anything. I use salt licks now.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

My vet, who is a nationally known small ruminant specialist, has stated that the Sweetlix, even the Meatmaker, is now becoming a huge problem with UC. She says that it's believed to be because the molasses makes it too palatable so they eat larger amounts than are good for them.

She says that 60% of the goats she treats for stones are on this product.

ANd the other goat products that they make are clearly formulated for dairy does that are producing and are way too rich for wethers.

I would be glad to supply her name and phone number for anyone who wants to contact her that has a legitimate reason to do so, like stones in your herd that are not from some other obvious cause. I. of course, won't just publish her info but you can email me for it.

She has asked me to specifically address this to packgoat owners.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob:
This is what I meant. They all have molasses in them.
Some just have more in them. So which one did you use?
To do an accurate study specifics would be needed.
Not just useing a brand name.

That would be like saying General Mills causes cancer.
Everyone who had cancer would most likely ate something made by GM.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It was an IFA brand in a black 50 or 60# tub. They don't sell it any more so I can't really help. Except on the feathers. With eight hens, we can try various mixtures if we must. ;-) 

Probably more important is that if a goat eats any of them like candy rather than just a bit here and there, it probably isn't good for them.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

So this whole thing upset me so much I called the company
Sweetlix. And Jackie called me back. She basically stated that
the minerals, no matter what kind of minerals you are feeding,
are but a drop in the bucket of what other things
the goats are eating and drinking.
She said that is was OK for me to post her name and email
here if anyone wants to talk to her.

Jackie Nix (nutritionalist)
[email protected]
(800) 325-1486

*Sweetgoatmama said:*


> I would be glad to supply her name and phone number for anyone who wants to contact her that has a legitimate reason to do so, like stones in your herd that are not from some other obvious cause. I. of course, won't just publish her info but you can email me for it


Jackie would like more info from your vet. If you could have 
the vet email or call her. 
For I could not supply her with any of the info
she had asked for other than the brand name.
Sweetlix has been in business for over 20 years. 10 years in
goats. So if there is a problem I am sure they would want to
figure out what it is.

Thank you.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I put 14 ozs of sweetlix loose minerals out 2 days ago.
The did NOT gobble them up as I thought they would.
Just nibbled on them. So I do not really feel they will
eat too much.
Not sure how long it will take them to eat 14 ozs.

Also, Molasses is the 5th ingredient. I could not smell it
or taste it in the minerals. 
I love blackstrap molasses
straight out to the bottle. 
Thank you


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I do know Jackie and had conversations about Sweetlix Meatmaker when it was first formulated.
The problem seems to be quantity rather than quality. The molasses makes it very palatable to some goats which causes them to overeat. I will pass Jackie's contact info on to my vet.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

not much to add, but it's interesting because I don't feel I manage my goats minerals very well- the salt blocks seem to vanish from being wet more than being used, but they chomp through the loose minerals like it's candy, which is a bit scary.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Mine still have not even came close to eating all the 14 ozs of loose sweetlix minerals 
I put out that day.
Since goats are " suppose" to eat them as they need them
I would guess that mine must not needed them.
And NO I do not have out any other salt that they may
of preferred. Only the loose sweetlix kind!
So if they did get UC I would have to say it would not be from
the sweetlix but from another source. (food or water) Shrug!


----------

